# Do Brits use French Aires?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Having just returned from our 4th trip to France since buying our first MH, we're surprised at how few Brits we meet on French Aires!

This last trip we spent 27 nights on 18 different Aires and if you discount Gravelines and Le Crotoy we only shared 5 nights with any Brit outfits.

Our trip started at Gravelines before going up to Brugge, Antwerp, Neerpelt and Genk then down the Ardennes to Bogny Sur Muese and Chateau Thierry. We stayed in Paris for 5 nights before moving onto Chateaudun, Villandry, Bouchemaine to St. Nazaire before taking in southern Brittany sites at La Baule, Le Croisic, Lerat, Piriac Sur Mer, and Le Rohaliguen before heading for home via Elven and Heurteauville on the Seine and back to Le Crotoy and Gravelines.

The nights we stayed on campsites was different, many Brits at Maison Lafitte in Paris and again many outfits at the campsite in Amboise.

When we started out we were not sure how we would get on with using Aires and would we like it, but know we only use campsites at the very last resort. 

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I certainly use 'em whenever possible!!!! 

Having said that the cost of some of them is worth comparing with an ACSI site where you get a pitch + 'leccy + hot water etc for 14 euro's 

Dont forget there are literaly thousands of them all over the country and we are not yet really into the "holiday season" yet are we ?? I bet its a different story if you head for a coastal aire, theyre usuall chocca !!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Aire on Sunday had 8 spaces with 6 Brits 1D &1NL 8)


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Over the last year we've used 40 odd aires. We have met a few Brits, often near to the channel ports. In the winter months we've found some aires to be limited in terms of water and some are a little neglected but in a MH with all the facilities we don't really need the extras offered by camp sites. We tend to head for a site when the laundry needs doing.
Maybe the lack of aires in the UK makes Brit camping-carists feel they need sites. On the other hand perhaps we've just travelled in out of the way places at non-popular times. 
We'll see what we find again next week.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

We use plenty of aires and see a good mix of nationalities, we don't seem to take a lot of notice of uk vans, we have a chat if it lends itself, or pass pleasantries with those around us, brens


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Not sure where to start on this one. We rarely use aires but having just got back from 5 weeks in France I think things are changing.
It was early season when we started but many of the sites were poor - dirty, outdated facilities and shabby. They are also full of statics, little wooden huts or whatever. Places for tourists seem to be going.
We did stay on one aire in St Severin north of Riberac, Dordogne region to see my twin brother and it had the usual dump facilities plus water plus free electricity for 4 vans. Nice little place too. 
We would use that again but when you see crowded aires with just enough room to open your door between m/h's it is off putting.

The weather was very poor for most of our trip and we came back early so feeling a bit depressed about France at the moment.
Bob


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We use a lot of French aires on our last 3 wek trip
we met more British motor homers the nearer we got to Calais.
i guess thats' a reasonable mathematical conclusion


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I must say that we rarely come across Brits on French Aires and most of those that we do meet are pretty stand-offish. But then may be that's because we have a French plated van.

We've spoken to a number of Brits that we've met on campsites and other stopping places and it seems many of them having read scaremongering reports about being broken into or gassed are too frightened to make use of the Aires system. 

It's a shame because they are missing out on what can be a very economical way of getting around France. 

If you are prepared to make the effort you can meet some very interesting and friendly folk.

For example yesterday we went to visit some French folks we met a couple of months ago when on holiday and spent a great day with them and their family.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

On our last trip to France in March / April this year we stopped on 23 aires. Those on the trunk routes, such as Marboue or Uzerche for example, had plenty of Brits as did Carcassonne. Those off the beaten track had, as you would expect for the time of year, a lot less of any nationality including the French. We had a beautiful weekend at Bloise aire at end of March and for the most part we were on our own, it was free with all facilities on.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

never had a problem with aires but whether you see brits or not is hit or miss but it is a big country, never found anyone stand-offish in fact had some good drinking sessions with some nice people, funnest was drinking with a Belgian at Gravelines who didn't speak English and I don't speak Belgian. We had a great time with sign language. He showed me his MH and was so proud of his 3 TVs!

Joe


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

We do all the time as we are usually en-route to Spain so need to stay somewhere near the route without the hassle of checking in to campsites and yes we usually see Brits staying as well


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

joedenise said:


> never had a problem with aires but whether you see brits or not is hit or miss but it is a big country, never found anyone stand-offish in fact had some good drinking sessions with some nice people, funnest was drinking with a Belgian at Gravelines who didn't speak English and I don't speak Belgian. We had a great time with sign language. He showed me his MH and was so proud of his 3 TVs!
> 
> Joe


As we did with a nice Spanish family at Marboue. They insisted on having us sample their vast supply of home made liqueurs. The orange one was superb.

There are people of all nationalities who are reluctant to get into a conversation with those of other nationalities due to the language barrier. The French can appear reluctant to speak but as soon as my wife speaks in her very good French they are immediately helpful and friendly and in many cases reply in English from perfect to the equivalent of my French. My observation of many nights spent on aires is that Brits are more likely to be talking to other nationalities than others. I have never seen a Dutch person passing the time of day with a German for example.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I was surprised by the large number of motorhomes we passed while in France - and it isn't high season yet! We had a week away, stayed 3 nights on ACSI sites, 3 nights on Aires and one night on a farm. This was our first time staying in France, rather than transiting to Belgium or the Netherlands, but we loved the Aires. We found that Germans and Dutch exceeded British, but about 80% were French.

We spoke to most, some didn't respond - C'est la vie!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

In France at the moment and so far have used Hornfleur,Oradour sur Glane,Sarlat and Bourges aires and all had brits on.....a bit picky on the aires we use,sometimes for the sake of 12 or 14 euros for a site not worth staying somewhere that doesn't feel right.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We are on an ACSI site in Antibes for two nights and after three weeks have hardly seen any Brits although a couple in an identical Twin on the next pitch just about managed to nod as they left this morning but no conversation - perhaps they were from the " we didn't come to France to meet Brits" brigade - c'est la vie.

The aire at Castellane was packed. 6 EUR to open the height barrier and shared with many cars in the motorhome places the next free one at Annot was pleasant with about eleven vans - no Brits though.

After a few sunny days it's chucking it down tonight but the forecast for the Marseilles area looks good. We've had enough of the busy Cote d'Azur after two days.

Steve


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

rayc said:


> I have never seen a Dutch person passing the time of day with a German for example.


Having spent a number of years working in Belgium, for a German company, with Dutch engineers that doesn't surprise me.

To say they all have underlying issues with each other is bit of an understatement !


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Use them all the time

We haven't met many Brits on them though

Keep thinking we will fall over MHF members but it hasn't happened

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We prefer Aires 

The French ones are usually very good but recently found the German stellplatz to be even better. 

We used the French ones over 40 nights last year! The English were a little light on the ground though - some people have funny ideas of Aires - many Aires we used were far better looking and better sited than campsites...


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

We have and do use Aires as well as sites. As we always spend more time in Provence than anywhere else the selection is vast and do occasionally meet fellow Brits.
We always use the Aire at Nyons and over the years have never met another Brit on this amazing town centre Aire.
Enjoy
Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its not just me then. I used to think they all ran and hid when we arrived. Maybe they do.

On the odd occasion we end up on an ACSI campsite however there are usually plenty of Brits and you can pretty much guarantee you will end up having a conversation with one of them (who will never have been on an Aire) who will state for a fact that someone they know who once knew someone was gassed or robbed on an Aire.

To the unenlightened who perhaps don't use the forums as much or believe all the crap that they hear this could well be a factor. I used to try and dispel this myth but I cant be bothered anymore.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We use mainly aires and France Passion. Find both are excellent. It's common sense to exercise judgement before applying the handbrake and if we have any doubt or it does not 'feel right' we just move on.have had a couple of bum locations but never (yet?) had any bad experiences. 
The aires are frequented mainly by French but that is to be expected in France! Have met some pleasant folk, Brits included but find generally that people are not overly sociable - perhaps it is my two heads and green skin

:lol: 

Alan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't have known about them if I hadn't read lots of Brits on here saying how wonderful they are and how they always stay on them. From that I conclude that lots of Brits do use French aires. I presume though that at any one time there are lots more French and other nationalities camping in France than there are Brits so we might not see much of each other. I'm not complaining about that.

I haven't particularly noticed there being more Brits on campsites than on aires, but as there are usually more vans on campsites that could be one explanation. On the other hand I acknowledge that if it wasn't for MHF we might not know of the existence of aires. It's hard to imagine what our motorhoming experience might have been if 'Facts didn't exist or if I hadn't come across it, No doubt I would have found other sources of information but it is possible we'd be amongst those sticking rigidly to campsites and quivering in fear at the prospect of being gassed. 8O :lol: 


Chris


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Never used an aire yet when in France....much prefere to find a quiet site with a nice lake to fish on with a glass of vino on an evening....even when just doing a 1 night pass through stop we do a site.....heading down to the Lot last 2 weeks in June and already have a list of sites to try/checkout.

Paul


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We have used Aires, France Passion and Campsites and have met Brits on all three at one site or another. We tend to keep to ourselves but have met some nice Brits on Aires - I always have a look for UK Plates. I have only met one Brit on a France Passion site but most of the time we were the only Motorhome on site.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We do stop on Aires and dont really remember seeing any Brits. We have conversed with French people but mainly I think we confuse with our Andorran plates...people have no idea what language we speak  
We had a fun time with a Spanish transporter who had a slow puncture, his face lit up when we pulled into the services, but we dont speak a word of Spanish ! We managed though and got him going.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I love Aires and use them but mainly in the summer early autumn, for like many others we can get tied up for the rest of the year with life.
There is no doubt that more Brits are to be found filling the Aires in the northern regions of France, as time is precious and many people are limited in their range of travel.
As the peak season fades, the ACSI card comes into its own and we would then sometimes pay for the full camping services at little more than the charge levied at some Aires.
By the time we get south of Valencia, the number of Brits with time to travel dwindles to the retired, teachers or others with extended leave.
At this point the Dutch and German brigade tend to dominate (where do the Belgians and Danes go?) until the majority of Brits we meet, are already living overseas.
Only 9 weeks to go before we fill any available Aires again, can't wait!

Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I use them as much as I can.

Over the years, like many others, I've collected details of aires I've visited and enjoyed and when on the road I like to try new ones and revisit old ones.

What I have noticed this year is that a goodly number of my favourites that were free now make a charge for overnighting. I'm not complaining, as I'd rather stay on some of these than the local campsites. 


I suppose it's just a sign of the times. 

As far as the OP observation - I see Brits on the aires in/around the big towns but rarely on the small village aires up in the hills - I suspect much of that is because the trend is now for big/huge motorhomes which don't fit nicely down some French country roads (tracks!).

ps excellent McD wifi signal in MH here in Limoux with ample parking space.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think many people who are afraid to use airies confuse them with motorway aires, definately not a good idea in my opinion , far to easily for a thief to make a getaway

mind you we were definately being eyed up by a car that pulled up close when we stopped for bread, we opened the door and Shadow filled it and they pulled away It could be they were only going to ask for money though, which does seem to happen more at supermarkets, I guess with more immigrants in need it's bound to happen

some of the less frequented aires are really lovely and I guess for those of us who do not have alternative transport town aires are bound to be busier with easier access for a town visit

Agree the stellplaz and sostas are also good and in my mind I group them together Ialso enjoy the Passion sites although am always tempted to spend too much. one in Provonce makes lavender oil, another it's own honey and the rosemary one is fantastic, although we had to walk around the garden to find a rosemary bush so they could explain what it was. Next to them a young guy and his family were just starting up a chicken farm so we need to go back and see how he's doing 8O 

sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Divil. (Paul)

If you like having the van by water and doing a bit of fishing and boozing then have a look in the downloads section on here. I can't link to it right now but I did a aires for boating guide where all the stopovers are either right by the water or very near. Many of them certainly allow fishing.

Actually you will find it on the downloads section at www.hankthetank.co.uk


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi have never used a camp site in france, germany belguim or holland so use exclusively aires. Stellplatz etc

Ironically its usually non brits who speak or offer to help. 

I supose its all the same wherever you are.


----------

